# Korra Vs Aang



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 27, 2012)

This is Aang once he learns all the elements(so EoS from ATLAB), this is current Korra. Avatar state is banned for both. How does this go?


----------



## Seyta (Jun 27, 2012)

Current Korra really isn't a match for Aang.

1- She JUST acquired Airbending
2- She's not as experienced as Aang in combat


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2012)

Im actually gonna have to say Korra. Aang is a pussy. He never utilizes his earth and firebending skills to what they could be. Korra is superior in waterbending as well. But he at least has her in airbending as if it matters.

Yeah Korra wins for being the more aggressive fighter. It'll be close but in the end she'll overwhelm him like she did Tarrlock.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang wins, he has dealt with far more talented benders. To be honest I cant even see Korra beating Ozai.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Aang wins, he has dealt with far more talented benders. To be honest I cant even see Korra beating Ozai.



Aang couldnt beat Ozai without AS. Your point? Ozai > base Aang.


----------



## Amae (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang has better feats than Korra in everything.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 27, 2012)

Only thing in which Korra is comparable to Aang is in waterbending, her earthbending and airbending so far sucks, so Aang takes this.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Aang couldnt beat Ozai without AS. Your point? Ozai > base Aang.



He could have beaten Ozai without the Avatar State, he chose not to strike him down which is when Ozai gained the upper hand. 

Anyway Aang puts the half-baked Avatar in her place.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 27, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Aang couldnt beat Ozai without AS. Your point? Ozai > base Aang.



Yea except when he could've redirected the lightning right back at ozai


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang has Korra beat in Airbending and Earthbending as far as feats go. Waterbending is debatable but she's probably better and she did show a lot of feats in firebending.
I'm giving it to Aang because airbending is more useful in a fight.

He's also dealt with tougher opponents.
When she learns airbending though this isn't even a contest.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He could have beaten Ozai without the Avatar State, he chose not to strike him down which is when Ozai gained the upper hand.
> 
> Anyway Aang puts the half-baked Avatar in her place.





cnorwood said:


> Yea except when he could've redirected the lightning right back at ozai



And Ozai couldnt just counter redirect it in another direction or just dodge with jet feet?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang wins. He is more experienced in air bending, which is going to be a huge advantage for him.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Aang has Korra beat in Airbending and Earthbending as far as feats go. Waterbending is debatable but she's probably better and she did show a lot of feats in firebending.
> I'm giving it to Aang because airbending is more useful in a fight.
> 
> *He's also dealt with tougher opponents.*
> When she learns airbending though this isn't even a contest.



Tougher than Amon? 

But no you're right he does have way more experience.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> And Ozai couldnt just counter redirect it in another direction or just dodge with jet feet?



The face of someone about to counter redirect it or dodge. 

In case you didn't pick up on my sarcasm no he couldn't do those things.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang wrecks her shit.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The face of someone about to counter redirect it or dodge.
> 
> In case you didn't pick up on my sarcasm no he couldn't do those things.



Or maybe he was just surprised he could redirect his attack. Then again he was also surprised when Zuko did it and didnt do shit about it but one could say that was because plot needed him to escape.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

Base Aang was about to defeat Comet Ozai, he just choose not to kill him strike him, he will teach this new incarnation what an Avatar should be.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang would rape hard


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang stomps...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually,

1. Aang's lightning redirection > Ozai's lightningbending (without knowledge of Aang's lightning redirection).

2. Base Ozai > Base Aang. 

Otherwise Aang wouldn't have started running away when it just came to standard firebending attacks.

Btw, who's the better firebender?


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2012)

> Btw, who's the better firebender?



I'm gonna have to say Korra.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Or maybe he was just surprised he could redirect his attack. Then again he was also surprised when Zuko did it and didnt do shit about it but one could say that was because plot needed him to escape.



How about he cannot redirect lightning? He cannot redirect lightning.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm gonna have to say Korra.



In a comparison between this 2 avatars, Korra takes the 2 more offensive elements, fire and water, while Aang takes the more defensive one: air and earth.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Also I don't understand people claiming Aang is a pussy, I guess it is a case of the Internet making every pimpled face tween Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang wins.

I'll explain for those who've never watched TLA:

Aang's bending feats>Korra's bending feats

Momo>Pabu


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Aang wins.
> 
> I'll explain for those who've never watched TLA:
> 
> ...



Appa> Naga.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2012)

I dunno man. Sure he could've redirected the lightning, but Zuko took that shit into his body and was still somewhat functional. And if Aang can react to lightning Ozai can at least move somewhat out of the way when that happens, cushioning the blow. The distance was much longer than it was when Zuko confronted him (which he shot back in Ozai's face and nothing happened he just got angry) 

Comet Ozai's firebending was just plain stupid. It trumped any waterbending, airbending or earthbending Aang could do and his firebending skills weren't comparable. Comet Ozai was above Aang. Base Ozai should also be somewhere in Aang's league if I'm gonna be honest.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I dunno man. Sure he could've redirected the lightning, but Zuko took that shit into his body and was still somewhat functional. And if Aang can react to lightning Ozai can at least move somewhat out of the way when that happens, cushioning the blow. The distance was much longer than it was when Zuko confronted him (which he shot back in Ozai's face and nothing happened he just got angry)
> 
> Comet Ozai's firebending was just plain stupid. It trumped any waterbending, airbending or earthbending Aang could do and his firebending skills weren't comparable. Comet Ozai was above Aang. Base Ozai should also be somewhere in Aang's league if I'm gonna be honest.



Zuko redirected it through his body, and was left on the floor vulnerable, just waiting for someone to take his shot ahd put him down.
Ozai can't redirect, in ATLA, the lightning was a one hit kill, unless you could redirect, we see this when Azula "kills" ans AS Aang with a lightning strike on the back.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 27, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually,
> 
> 1. Aang's lightning redirection > Ozai's lightningbending (without knowledge of Aang's lightning redirection).
> 
> ...



Aang's  fighting style is more evasive, unless he fights fodder he usually hops around running away. 

-Ozai should far surpass him in fire bending, at ozais comet he only knew how to firebend for a few days. Even in the LOK Mako notes how he fought ozai without mastering all the elements


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang still shot down a fire nation air craft with earth and fire bending.

Korra shoots down ships?

Her waterbending aint shabby though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 27, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Aang's  fighting style is more evasive, unless he fights fodder he usually hops around running away.



I agree he hops around, and he usually runs away because most of the season hes trying to get away from the Fire Nation.

But in the battle against Ozai there was no point in running away because he was the only there that needed to defeat him. Halfway through after he fell into the lake, he simply got scared and decided Ozai's power was too much for him.



> -Ozai should far surpass him in fire bending, at ozais comet he only knew how to firebend for a few days. Even in the LOK Mako notes how he fought ozai without mastering all the elements



Do people think that without comet powers Aang could defeat Ozai, 4 bending arts vs 1 bending art.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 27, 2012)

the only thing i see Korra comparable to Aang in, is waterbending.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 27, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Aang still shot down a fire nation air craft with earth and fire bending.
> 
> Korra shoots down ships?
> 
> Her waterbending aint shabby though.



I've always thought Aang was also boosted by the comet.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 27, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I agree he hops around, and he usually runs away because most of the season hes trying to get away from the Fire Nation.
> 
> But in the battle against Ozai there was no point in running away because he was the only there that needed to defeat him. Halfway through after he fell into the lake, he simply got scared and decided Ozai's power was too much for him.


Aang usually runs away then counterattacks, thats always been his fighting style. I have neer seen him go head on without being easive. The only reason he got overwhelmed by Ozai is after he redirected the lightning and almost collapsed.



> Do people think that without comet powers Aang could defeat Ozai, 4 bending arts vs 1 bending art.



No, non comet Ozai loses


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 27, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I've always thought Aang was also boosted by the comet.



He was   .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Aang stomps, Aang earth bending is leaps and bounds ahead of Korra , he used it as armour to protect himself from Ozai/Sparky Sparky Boom Boom Man and many other versatile ways. 
Aang air bending alone  is too much for Korra. 


Valgaav said:


> Aang couldnt beat Ozai without AS. Your point? Ozai > base Aang.



You missed the part where Aang redirected Ozai Lightning when he was completely vulnerable and could have killed him right then and there?


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2012)

> Aang still shot down a fire nation air craft with earth and fire bending.
> 
> Korra shoots down ships?



Comet feat.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 28, 2012)

Shouldn't Korra be better at bending than Aang since she was doing the of there elements when she was little. The only things I believe Aang has over her is better air bending, and experience.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 28, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> Shouldn't Korra be better at bending than Aang since she was doing the of there elements when she was little. The only things I believe Aang has over her is better air bending, and experience.



No that only means she started using those elements before him...


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2012)

She's better at waterbending and firebending. She should be better at earthbending but Aang's earthbending was pretty beastly. The only difference here is airbending to be honest.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 28, 2012)

@FAA: IIRC in the original series it was explained when Aang was trying to learn earth bending that a water avatar(Korra) would have a hard time learning fire bending because there opposites, like how air and earth are. Korra could fire bend at a very young age. She has way more potential than Aang did. This match could go either way IMO.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 28, 2012)

Korra's firebending is just basic blasts and other basics.

Neither did anything amazing.



KakashiGod said:


> @FAA: IIRC in the original series it was explained when Aang was trying to learn earth bending that a water avatar(Korra) would have a hard time learning fire bending because there opposites, like how air and earth are. Korra could fire bend at a very young age. She has way more potential than Aang did. This match could go either way IMO.



Tenzin said the element that contrasts their nature is the most difficult. Aang could perform fire and water before he had a master, he just only had raw talent and not the skill in book 1 to take them further at the time. Watch the "Waterbending scroll" and "the deserter" episodes to get a better idea.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2012)

As of right now, this still isn't a fair match. I'd say wait until the second season ends. Aang has had far more feats. Not only does he know Toph's seismic sense, he has greater earth and airbending feats. Korra's firebending doesn't hold a candle to Zuko's or Azula's, and Aang was superior to the former and a match for the latter.

As of now, Aang is the better bender.





Valgaav said:


> And Ozai couldnt just counter redirect it in another direction or just dodge with jet feet?


Aang would've killed Ozai if he had redirected the lightning back at him. Not only could we tell from Ozai's reaction, but the fact the Aang shot it away from him supports that.

In addition, he doesn't know how to redirect lightning.


Iroh tells Zuko he invented lightning redirection; S2E9 "Bitter Work"

Nothing supports Ozai knowing the technique.





♠Ace♠ said:


> I dunno man. Sure he could've redirected the lightning, but Zuko took that shit into his body and was still somewhat functional.


Yes... because he specifically used a technique to redirect it. Compare it to when he improperly redirected it when Azula struck him in the finale, or when Azula struck Aang. In Zuko's case, he would've died if Katara didn't heal him. In Aang's, he died, and was only saved thanks to the magical water Katara had.





> when Zuko confronted him (which he shot back in Ozai's face and nothing happened he just got angry)



*Spoiler*: _Yes, because Zuko specifically redirected the bolt at the floor, rather than Ozai's body, causing an explosion_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM5ftnMAQ90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Yes... because he specifically used a technique to redirect it. Compare it to when he improperly redirected it when Azula struck him in the finale, or when Azula struck Aang. In Zuko's case, he would've died if Katara didn't heal him. In Aang's, he died, and was only saved thanks to the magical water Katara had.
> *Spoiler*: _Yes, because Zuko specifically redirected the bolt at the floor, rather than Ozai's body, causing an explosion_
> 
> 
> ...



Actually he redirected it back at Ozai or at least in his general direction, but it just happened to arc towards the floor in front of him.

Redirecting might not be as accurate as the initial lightning shot.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually he redirected it back at Ozai or at least in his general direction, but it just happened to arc towards the floor in front of him.
> 
> Redirecting might not be as accurate as the initial lightning shot.



So the part right after that where he tells ozai that its not his job to deafeat ozai its the avatars job to defeat him means......?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> So the part right after that where he tells ozai that its not his job to deafeat ozai its the avatars job to defeat him means......?



Simply calling it as I see it...



His arm/aim is angled slightly up from being parallel to the floor let alone angled downwards to the floor. 



Unless you can prove to me that you're supposed to NOT AIM at the target you want to hit with lightning.

I know he WASN'T aiming at the floor right...?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Simply calling it as I see it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically you are saying Zuko wanted to hit Ozai, but he missed. Then tried to cover it up by saying he isnt going to fight him, the Avatar will as its his job. And of course Zuko planned a head and told his dad that he was going to join the Avatar to help Aang defeat him, before he fought his dad, just in case he didn't kill him.

Because thats the only way to explain how Zuko missed if he was aiming at Ozai with intent to kill; especially with the dialogue before and after the lightning bolt was shot.


----------



## Wan (Jun 28, 2012)

Zuko wasn't trying to kill his father.  He actually says to Ozai that it's the Avatar's destiny to defeat Ozai, not his.  So no, Zuko did not shoot the bolt directly at Ozai, he shot it at the floor.  Ozai's clothes aren't even scorched to mark where the bolt impacted.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> So basically you are saying Zuko wanted to hit Ozai, but he missed. Then tried to cover it up by saying he isnt going to fight him, the Avatar will as its his job. And of course Zuko planned a head and told his dad that he was going to join the Avatar to help Aang defeat him, before he fought his dad, just in case he didn't kill him.
> 
> Because thats the only way to explain how Zuko missed if he was aiming at Ozai with intent to kill; especially with the dialogue before and after the lightning bolt was shot.



I am saying he wasnt aiming at the floor. What I will also  say is that he probably didnt want to die right then and there. 

With lightning surging through his body he was more focused on just redirecting out of him as soon as he could. Which naturally was to extend his arm forward.

Id sooner buy he was just pointing it in front of him to get it out, rather than Zuko calibrating that there is 3 a feet "lightning drop" which would allow his current aim to fall just at Ozai's feet.

*He wasnt aiming at the floor like your all saying, though he also wasnt aiming for an intent to kill.*


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 28, 2012)

Aang rapes this


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I am saying he wasnt aiming at the floor. What I will also  say is that he probably didnt want to die right then and there.
> 
> With lightning surging through his body he was more focused on just redirecting out of him as soon as he could. Which naturally was to extend his arm forward.
> 
> ...



I think the eaisest way to explain is animation error. Every other time we see lightning redirection it goes where the person is pointing.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I am saying he wasnt aiming at the floor. What I will also  say is that he probably didnt want to die right then and there.
> 
> With lightning surging through his body he was more focused on just redirecting out of him as soon as he could. Which naturally was to extend his arm forward.
> 
> ...



So, u're saying that Zuko miss his shoot and hit the floor right in front of Ozai while intending to kill Ozai? Then, the next dialog Zuko pulled out from his ass and help Aang just to conceil the fact he missed the shoot?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 28, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> So, u're saying that Zuko miss his shoot and hit the floor right in front of Ozai while intending to kill Ozai? Then, the next dialog Zuko pulled out from his ass and help Aang just to conceil the fact he missed the shoot?



I am saying redirecting lightning is hard - harder than lightningbending itself.

Zuko just got juiced with the fastest lightningbending seen thus far, and just tried to get it out of himself. He wasnt aiming at the floor, he just wanted it out.

Aang spent extra time aiming and diverting his initial direction - where he then fell to his knees afterwards. Zuko wasnt fatigued and bolted as soon as it was out of him.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Aang couldnt beat Ozai without AS. Your point? Ozai > base Aang.



Aang did beat Ozai without Avatar State. He owned him in Avatar state, but he beat him not in Avatar state. Also he could have killed him with the lightning redirection. Aang is a force to be had with when hes serious. As he showed Ozai at the end. Also if we go back to when Appa was kidnapped, Aang was making mushroom clouds with strikes to the ground. Imagine if that was Ozais stomach.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 2. Base Ozai > Base Aang.



Where are people getting this from?

Its AS Aang > Comet Enchanced Ozai ~ Base Aang > Base Ozai.

Base Ozai is hardly a threat to be honest.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2012)

The way I see it... Korra didn't learn her Bending in the middle of a war and she didn't refine her Bending in combat against remarkably powerful Benders. In addition, her fighting style is very straight forward - even her Airbending was less about refined, controlled movements and more about hitting the enemy as hard as she could.

Aang is certainly more skilled at using the four elements and he would have fought and defeated much tougher opponents (he held his own rather well against Ozai even without the Avatar State, only losing because he chose not to take the kill shot), meaning that his combat skills are more pronounced than Korra's.

So I'd give it to Aang. He has far more combat experience than Korra and actually defeated a large number of Earth-, Water- and Firebenders, whereas she has only ever really fought two Waterbenders and didn't beat either.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 28, 2012)

Korra barely has any feats of Airbending, so as of right now Aang is way better than her in Airbending, granted Korra might be better than what she got to show considering it's stated she was training in the Airbending stances daily, but ether way I doubt she is better than Aang.

Aang is also better at Earth Bending considering his mastery over Toph's ability to sense the enemies movements with Earth Bending & what not.

Water Bending I'd give to Korra, but she's mostly better due to her ability to heal with Water bending which Aang never showed and only slightly better if at all in combat waterbending.

In terms of offensive firebending I'd give it to Korra, but Aang is better in defensive firebending considering he knows how to use the lightning redirect, though granted this would not be helpful in a fight against Korra, since she doesn't use lightning.

So ultimately Korra is going to outclass Aang in Firebending & maybe have a slight advantage in Water Bending, but Aang way out classes Korra in Airbending & by a decent margin in Earthbending, so I think Aang would win this


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2012)

Korra having better firebending won't help much when she isn't as good of a firebender as Zuko or Azula, both of whom Aang fought multiple times.





Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually he redirected it back at Ozai or at least in his general direction, but it just happened to arc towards the floor in front of him.
> 
> Redirecting might not be as accurate as the initial lightning shot.



This is irrelevant as it doesn't refute the point I was making, which was that Zuko's redirected bolt didn't hit Ozai. His intention is immaterial.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2012)

I've not finished the Legend of Korra yet so I've avoided all the responses.  That said it's obvious that Korra will become stronger than Aang.  The reason is of course because her Avatar State logically would be slightly stronger than Aangs Avatar State as is the case with every new Avatar.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 29, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I've not finished the Legend of Korra yet so I've avoided all the responses.  That said it's obvious that Korra will become stronger than Aang.  The reason is of course because her Avatar State logically would be slightly stronger than Aangs Avatar State as is the case with every new Avatar.



(While Avatar state is banned here anyways, so it doesnt matter...)

She wouldn't have stronger AS then Aang per say. It just means she has one more Avatar's experience to borrow from, as far as I understood it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 29, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I've not finished the Legend of Korra yet so I've avoided all the responses.  That said it's obvious that Korra will become stronger than Aang.  The reason is of course because her Avatar State logically would be slightly stronger than Aangs Avatar State as is the case with every new Avatar.



TBF the advantage would be marginal, there's like a few hundred avatars, I don't the experience of one more would be a deciding factor in a fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2012)

So it takes three pages to come to the conclusion that Aang takes this due to experience 

Awesome


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesn't the avatar also gain the power of all the previous avatars?  Thus why when they're in the avatar state they can perform such amazing feats of bending strength?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 29, 2012)

Enclave said:


> Doesn't the avatar also gain the power of all the previous avatars?  Thus why when they're in the avatar state they can perform such amazing feats of bending strength?



It's not really a linear thing unless your thinking it gives you a few hundred peoples chakra systems etc. It's more control and knowledge which allows them to manipulate a lot greater amount of an element with greater control.

As roku states "the avatar state is defense mechanise designed to empower you with the skills and knowledge of all past avatars, the glow is the combination of all your past lives forcing themselves through your body".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2012)

If you mean by past Avatars manifesting themselves through the current one in order to get shit done 

Such as when Roku awakened a dormant volcano at the Fire Temple

Then yeah


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2012)

Elite Ace said:


> Where are people getting this from?
> 
> Its AS Aang > Comet Enchanced Ozai ~ Base Aang > Base Ozai.
> 
> *Base Ozai is hardly a threat to be honest.*



I agree with you up to the bold.  Base Ozai is still a huge threat, stated by Iroh himself.  He is also the most powerful Firebender in the Fire Nation even though we never actually see Base Ozai fight.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I agree with you up to the bold.  Base Ozai is still a huge threat, stated by Iroh himself.  He is also the most powerful Firebender in the Fire Nation even though we never actually see Base Ozai fight.



TBF though EoS Aang would be able to beat him quite soundly, considering how he dealt with Comet amped version using mostly the other elements.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> TBF the advantage would be marginal, there's like a few hundred avatars, I don't the experience of one more would be a deciding factor in a fight.



yes, but aang's experience comes with neat tricks like earth sight, energy bending and lightning bending
Korra doesn't bring too much into the table though


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It's not really a linear thing unless your thinking it gives you a few hundred peoples chakra systems etc. It's more control and knowledge which allows them to manipulate a lot greater amount of an element with greater control.
> 
> As roku states "the avatar state is defense mechanise designed to empower you with the skills and knowledge of all past avatars, the glow is the combination of all your past lives forcing themselves through your body".



I understand that, however the sheer difference in bending power between an Avatar and an Avatar who's in the Avatar State is multiple orders of magnitude different.  Knowledge and skill cannot account for that big of a difference.

Anyways, I've seen all of Legend of Korra now.  If the Avatar State is not included in this then Aang wins this in a stomp.  He really has much greater feats of bending, at least compared to book 1 Korra.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I agree with you up to the bold.  Base Ozai is still a huge threat, stated by Iroh himself.  He is also the most powerful Firebender in the Fire Nation even though we never actually see Base Ozai fight.



He is not even the clear cut strongest firebender. IIRC Iroh thought he could have defeated him if it needed be but he was't too sure. Base Ozai may be a threat to normal benders but not Avatars, even in their base. Just too versatile.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually,
> 
> 1. Aang's lightning redirection > Ozai's lightningbending (without knowledge of Aang's lightning redirection).
> 
> ...




Korra assrapes Aang in firebending, Earthbeding, Waterbending

Airbending he beats her so hard it ain't even funny.

Aang it too beat around the bush with fighting, and his strategy involves running around.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> Korra assrapes Aang in firebending, Earthbeding, Waterbending



Nop Aang is far better Earthbender, and the difference in their firebending is minimal.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

^

Whatever

Yeah Aang does have her beat because of armor shit that Aang and Toph have been able to form.

Korra has him in firebending sort of 

Waterbending there is no comparison.


----------



## Amae (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, Aang and Katara were able to form a whirlpool with their waterbending, commented to have the reflexes of a "master" waterbender by Katara, etc.

Korra also had some shitty  .


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 30, 2012)

Aang could actually do the earth vibration thing Toph and Lin were able to do so, yeah he was pretty much a good deal superior earth bender. Korra has him beat in waterbending, but Korra wasn't exactly an outstanding water bender.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

@Amae

Didn't Aang only do the waterbending whirlpool when in Avatar state? Also wasn't the reason for her fire breath being all shitty after getting a big ol beating from Tarrlok?


----------



## Amae (Jun 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Amae
> 
> Didn't Aang only do the waterbending whirlpool when in Avatar state? Also wasn't the reason for her fire breath being all shitty after getting a big ol beating from Tarrlok?


,  wasn't. 's  also preforming octopus form.

Korra was barely hit by Tarrlok and definitely not damaged enough to negatively affect her bending.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 30, 2012)

Aang probably has a psychological advantage in this fight to begin with, Korra tends to use her emotions to bend and gets angry pretty comparitively easily, which is the type of people Aang deals best against. The dude quite litterally played around whenever he fought against Zuko season one as well as numerous hot blood oponents and his air bending style is pretty much designed around leading his oponents into disfavorable positions with the minimal amount of work and litterally lettng them screw themselves over.

it was only when he started facing calm collected genius' that his airbending alone wasn't enough. There was that one random fire nation fodder, in that school type environement where he cause the person to fall over in a fight without even touching them nor using air bending.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

@Amae

No man I mean the waterbending move Water vortex that allows you shoot up into the air. Aang was only able to use that in like avatar state.


----------



## Amae (Jun 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Amae
> 
> No man I mean the waterbending move Water vortex that allows you shoot up into the air. Aang was only able to use that in like avatar state.


That's waterspout and I wasn't talking about that. But yeah, he's only done that in the Avatar State during the second episode of the series. It doesn't necessarily mean he's incapable of doing it outside of it, though. If that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

@Amae

It's difficult to say that Aang would be able do that. There's aren't that many techniques Aang has been able to use out of the avatar state. If there are I must have missed them.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Amae
> 
> It's difficult to say that Aang would be able do that. There's aren't that many techniques Aang has been able to use out of the avatar state. If there are I must have missed them.



Aang was a waterbending prodigy beyond Katara (who has shown much better waterbending feats than korra), Airbending is also pretty much in almost all scenario's superior to watersprout, he most probably never did it because he never needed it. Though obviously this is far from proof you can hardly use to it to show how much of better waterbender Korra was. 

She most probably is better but from feats so far don't indicate it's a large difference (even that watersprout, she messed up and needed to be saved rather than having a competant backup).


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 30, 2012)

Umm, why are people saying that base AAng > Ozai? Ozai was winning the entire time before the lightning strike and had the upperhand. Yes, Aang could have one with the lightning strike but *overall* Ozai is stronger than base Aang.

As for this matchup, AAng takes this due to superior airbending and earthbending


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

Ozai is much stronger than a base Aang, Ozai was dominating him.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Aang would curb stomp Ozai, the fight was equal when Ozai was juiced up on the Sozin's comet. Without the power up Aang's mastery over the elements would trump Ozai's firebending prowess. Thinking about things I don't know why the youth was so shook, I guess it's him being a 12 year old after all I was scared of some kid in my year until a whooped his ass and realised he was nothing special. 

Sozin's comet they were balanced, I'd give Ozai the edge but he was hardly outclassing Aang.

Also the above looks like a Bleach Avatar + Signature? Saddening.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

It wasn't equal, Ozai was literally smashing him into pillars of rock and Aang was running and on the defensive the entire fight. And the powerup argument of yours is a double edged sword because the powerup increased Aang's firebending as well...

Ozai had the advantage in that fight. That cannot be denied.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Avalon said:


> It wasn't equal, Ozai was literally smashing him into pillars of rock and Aang was running and on the defensive the entire fight. And the powerup argument of yours is a double edged sword because the powerup increased Aang's firebending as well...
> 
> Ozai had the advantage in that fight. That cannot be denied.



No it isn't a double edged sword as Aang did not rely on his Firebending in that fight, I don't know how to explain this to you. Actually I do I just don't care to. 

Anyway no, Ozai wasn't smashing Aang about the place and Aang being on the defensive isn't a sign of Ozai dominating him as Aang is defensive by nature.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> No it isn't a double edged sword as Aang did not rely on his Firebending in that fight, I don't know how to explain this to you. Actually I do I just don't care to.
> 
> Anyway no, Ozai wasn't smashing Aang about the place and Aang being on the defensive isn't a sign of Ozai dominating him as Aang is defensive by nature.




The Avatar relies on all 4 elements, and once again, nice cop out. 

We saw Ozai literally smash Aang into a pillar of rock, how are you denying this I don't even understand. 

And no, Aang is not defensive by nature when he is using 3 elements in a fight. Especially with an opponent he obviously needs to defeat. 

Come up with better excuses next time.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2012)

The fight was pretty equal untill Aang redirected the lightning, Aang runs away in all his fights its his fighting style. non comet powered Ozai would get curbed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Avalon said:


> The Avatar relies on all 4 elements, and once again, nice cop out.
> 
> We saw Ozai literally smash Aang into a pillar of rock, how are you denying this I don't even understand.
> 
> ...



It's not a cop out I just don't feel like discussing certain matters with chumps I do not respect.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes because Ozai suddenly got a powerup in the middle of the fight, he magically went from being equal to Aang to somehow become much stronger after the lightining...or he was always stronger...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

That being said I'm being hostile, I'd say you have my apologies but I mean what I'm saying. I guess I should show more maturity and tact =/


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It's not a cop out I just don't feel like discussing certain matters with chumps I do not respect.



Concession accepted. Shed your butthurt tears elsewhere.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Avalon said:


> Concession accepted. Shed your butthurt tears elsewhere.



Do you know what concession means or did you see the word thrown around in this section and come the conclusion that it is a word that you should throw around every time you wrongfully feel a sense of vindication.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't even view or post in this section, last time I did was months ago.

And if you didn't want to debate me, you wouldn't have attempted to do so twice in one day. And you _"convietly"_ decide not to continue when I rebuttal all your points.

Obvious cop out is obvious, stop embarassing yourself here. It's sad how you want to respond this this more than the actually discussion of this thread, I'm done with this. Come at me again another time when you re-watch the fight.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Avalon said:


> Don't even view or post in this section, last time I did was months ago.
> 
> And if you didn't want to debate me, you wouldn't have attempted to do so twice in one day. And you _"convietly"_ decide not to continue when I rebuttal all your points.
> 
> Obvious cop out is obvious, stop embarassing yourself here. It's sad how you want to respond this this more than the actually discussion of this thread, I'm done with this. Come at me again another time when you re-watch the fight.


Did it occur to you that when I first responded to you I gave a fuck then after reading your later posts I drinking some rum, one or the other, I stopped giving a fuck?

Also 'rebbutal all your points'?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyway you have piqued my interest. We can go back and forth with the mild insults all day, ultimately it gets us no where. 



> The Avatar relies on all 4 elements, and once again, nice cop out.


So what if the Avatar relies on all 4 elements? The fact of the matter is that if Sozin's comet was not around 3 of Aang's elements would be on the same level only his firebending ( which he rarely used) would be adversely affected. For Ozai Firebending, his only element, would decrease. 



> We saw Ozai literally smash Aang into a pillar of rock, how are you denying this I don't even understand.


Was he smashed, pushed, bumped or directed into the wall? Sorry I am just remembering A-Level psychology relating to eye witnesses. Anyway him pushing Aang into the wall was almost insignificant in that it didn't affect Aang's position in the fight, he immediately erected a rock shield. 


> And no, Aang is not defensive by nature when he is using 3 elements in a fight. Especially with an opponent he obviously needs to defeat.


He is defensive in nature and this point isn't worth arguing as it is really a case of you being the opposite of a smart man. 



> Yes because Ozai suddenly got a powerup in the middle of the fight, he magically went from being equal to Aang to somehow become much stronger after the lightining...or he was always stronger..


It is not that he got a powerup in the middle of the fight it is that he capitalized on the opening present when Aang decided not to kill him. You claiming that he was dominant based on what happened after Aang redirecting lightning makes about as much sense as me claiming that Aang dominated Ozai without the Avatar state when he pinned him between slaps.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 30, 2012)

Aang wins this fight.Korra just isn't on Aang's level yet


----------

